# ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما هي رد فعلكم اذا دخلتم المنزل و رأيتم هذا الكم الهائل من...........* 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-





​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ابلغ البوليس :budo:
لان فيه نقص في الفلوس:act19:
شايف يا بيتر الصفين الاولين ناقصين ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:bud:
مين بقا الي سرق بقيه الفلوس :thnk0001:
دا هيبقى  فعل ردي يا بيتر :giveup:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هتاكد انو مش بيتى وهخرج فورا
لاحسن اصحاب البيت يفتكرونى جايه اسرقهم​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



فادية قال:


> ابلغ البوليس :budo:
> 
> لان فيه نقص في الفلوس:act19:
> شايف يا بيتر الصفين الاولين ناقصين ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:bud:
> ...


*لا بالامانه يافاديه انا دخلت واغمن عليا ومخدتش حاجه *
*حتى فتشينى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



BITAR قال:


> *لا بالامانه يافاديه انا دخلت واغمن عليا ومخدتش حاجه *
> 
> *حتى فتشينى*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


خلاص انا  مصدقاك يا بيتر بس قولي انت كنت لحدك لما دخلت والا كان معاك حد:nunu0000:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*ايه المشكلة يابيتر 
انا مش فاهم 
ما هو ده الطبيعى يا حبيبى 
ده حتى المنظر مضايقنى بافكر اغير الرصة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه










ما الاقيش معاك ربع جنيه سلف لأول الشهر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هتاكد انو مش بيتى وهخرج فورا
> 
> 
> لاحسن اصحاب البيت يفتكرونى جايه اسرقهم​


*د ايه الثقه دى*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه المشكلة يابيتر ​*
> *انا مش فاهم *
> *ما هو ده الطبيعى يا حبيبى *
> *ده حتى المنظر مضايقنى بافكر اغير الرصة*
> ...


* فعلا منظر يضايق وينرفز*
*ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
دة يبقى يوم المناااااااااااا

كل الى حعملة قبل لما يتقبض علية انى اتصور جنبهم
ههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة​
> 
> دة يبقى يوم المناااااااااااا​
> كل الى حعملة قبل لما يتقبض علية انى اتصور جنبهم​
> ههههههههههه​


*ايه القناعه دى يا رووووكى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تتصور جنبها بس*
*تتصور انك قنوع*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

مين الاهبل الا هيحطلى المبلغ دة ويسيبو اكيد اكيد هتبقى فلوس مزورة 
ممكن اعمل مقلب فى حد بيها او اعملها زينة
ولو حقيقى ممكن يغما عليا يغما عليا بس با عالم هفوق ولا لا 
ولو فقت هتبرع بنصها للكنيسة


----------



## BITAR (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> مين الاهبل الا هيحطلى المبلغ دة ويسيبو اكيد اكيد هتبقى فلوس مزورة
> ممكن اعمل مقلب فى حد بيها او اعملها زينة
> ولو حقيقى ممكن يغما عليا يغما عليا بس با عالم هفوق ولا لا
> ولو فقت هتبرع بنصها للكنيسة


*شكلك با مرمر مرموره*
*هتعملى ندر(التبرع بنصف المبلغ )*
*علشان تلاقى الفلوس دى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*قكرة حلوه*​


----------



## Ramzi (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

يا لهوي
فلوووووسي
هوه مين الي سرقها
الرجاء الاتصال على ثلاث اصفار صفرين صفر و اعادتها ...


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*خلاص بقى كده ياجماعه بجد انا تعبت من كتر القر بتاعكم .....اوففففففف
اومال لو شفتوا بقيه الشقه ....ده احنا لسه فى المدخل ياساتر .
بص انا مش شايف جنيهات مصرى فى الكومه دى !!!
هى ايه العباره طب ده حتى قيمته مش بطاله .*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هيغمن عليا على طووووووووووووول

ولما افووووووق

مش هقعد فى البلد دى لحيظه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## assyrian girl (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

hahhahaah i will die by heart attach hahahahahha


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



Ramzi قال:


> يا لهوي
> فلوووووسي
> هوه مين الي سرقها
> الرجاء الاتصال على ثلاث اصفار صفرين صفر و اعادتها ...


*عمالين نتصل عليك*
*لاكن واضح انك مش كاتب كود البلد*
*كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام صفر*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يديك يارمزى*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



avamina قال:


> *خلاص بقى كده ياجماعه بجد انا تعبت من كتر القر بتاعكم .....اوففففففف*
> *اومال لو شفتوا بقيه الشقه ....ده احنا لسه فى المدخل ياساتر .*
> *بص انا مش شايف جنيهات مصرى فى الكومه دى !!!*
> *هى ايه العباره طب ده حتى قيمته مش بطاله .*


 
*والقر شكله دكر*
*مفيش ولا جنيه مصرى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*عجبى*
*الاخضر موجود*
*وبندور على اليابس*
*قصدى المصرى*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



twety قال:


> هيغمن عليا على طووووووووووووول
> 
> ولما افووووووق
> 
> ...


*ولما تفوقى*
*تغنى *
*اغمن عليا اغمن عليا*
*تبيعى البلد بحجرة دولارات*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الصراحه لبكى حق*​


----------



## BITAR (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



assyrian girl قال:


> hahhahaah i will die by heart attach hahahahahha


*الف سلامه على القلب*
*وبلاها *
*فلوووووووووووووووووس *
*خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## *malk (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هصحى من الحلم يا بيتر


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



keky قال:


> هصحى من الحلم يا بيتر


*يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
*معلشى يا keky *
*قلتلك منامك*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ههههههههههه
ياسلام بس انا الاقيهم ومش مهم يكون ايه رد فعلي 
انشالله حتي اموت اهم يجبولي مدفن غالي علي البحر وببسين
ههههههههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



dolly قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ياسلام بس انا الاقيهم ومش مهم يكون ايه رد فعلي
> انشالله حتي اموت اهم يجبولي مدفن غالي علي البحر وببسين
> ههههههههههههههههههههه:beee:


*ياخوفى للجو يكون شتا وامواج وحاجات زى كده*
*ويبقى يا واخد القبر على ماله ههههههههههههه*
*شكراعل المرور*​


----------



## mena2222 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*اتاكد انهم اصليين 

مش كفاية انى انا هاخدهم 

دى مسئولية يا بيتر *


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



mena2222 قال:


> *اتاكد انهم اصليين *
> 
> *مش كفاية انى انا هاخدهم *
> 
> *دى مسئولية يا بيتر *


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*د  اة  الحلاوه ده*
*كمان بتتأمر*
*وعاويزهم اصلى*
*مش مزوريين*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*ايه مغسل وضامن جنه*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

:sami6:


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



gift قال:


> :sami6:


*ايه *
*كان نفسك فيهم*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## *malk (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



BITAR قال:


> *يوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه*
> *معلشى يا keky *
> *قلتلك منامك*
> *هههههههههههههه*​



اة و النبى متعملش كدة تانى يا بيتر

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*اكيد هيغم عليا طبعا من الكم الهائل ده 
وبعد ما افوق اجيب كياس واعبى الفلوس وعلى اقرب بنك ​*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



kokoman قال:


> *اكيد هيغم عليا طبعا من الكم الهائل ده ​*
> 
> *وبعد ما افوق اجيب كياس واعبى الفلوس وعلى اقرب بنك *​


*ياخوفى يا بدران ليكون بنك فيصل........*
* هو اقرب بنك*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*بص يا بتر لاجل الامانه انا هقعد افكر مين اللى اهبل اللى جاب الفلوس دى عندى ولما اعرفه مش هديهاله لانه مش بيحافظ عليها فانا اخدها احافظ عليها 

او ابلغ البوليس واخد تلتهم 

المهم اكيد هاخد منهم حاجه يعنى مش هقعد اتفرج كده ههههههههههههه

صحيح مقلتش انت تعمل ايه لو لقتهم*​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

كل ما اخش البيت واشوف المنظر دا هستغبى نفسى قوى .. واقول ما اشغلهم احسن او اعمل بيهم مشروع او على الاقل استفاد من مساحه البيت انا انساااااااااااااااااااااان ولازم استريح فى بيتى بعد التعب ..مش ازحمه واقرف نفسى ب الفلوس دى..
اكيد هشغلهم صح فى شىء يفدنى ويفيد الاخرووووووووووووون
مشكوووووووووووووووووور بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *بص يا بتر لاجل الامانه انا هقعد افكر مين اللى اهبل اللى جاب الفلوس دى عندى ولما اعرفه مش هديهاله لانه مش بيحافظ عليها فانا اخدها احافظ عليها *​
> 
> *او ابلغ البوليس واخد تلتهم *​
> *المهم اكيد هاخد منهم حاجه يعنى مش هقعد اتفرج كده ههههههههههههه*​
> ...


*يا فيبى المكافاءه 10 %  من المبلغ مش التلت *
*راجعى نفسك تانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين انا لو لقيهم *
*اكيد اكيداكيد*
*هروح اشترى لبس العيد من بورسعيد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ده مش كلامى*
*ده رد واحد كسب فلوس تقريبا*
*( 100الف ) من فوازير رمضان *
*والمذيعه اللامعه نجوى ابراهيم سألته هتعمل ايه بالفلوس*
*فكان هذا هو رده*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



سيزار قال:


> كل ما اخش البيت واشوف المنظر دا هستغبى نفسى قوى .. واقول ما اشغلهم احسن او اعمل بيهم مشروع او على الاقل استفاد من مساحه البيت انا انساااااااااااااااااااااان ولازم استريح فى بيتى بعد التعب ..مش ازحمه واقرف نفسى ب الفلوس دى..​
> اكيد هشغلهم صح فى شىء يفدنى ويفيد الاخرووووووووووووون
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووووووور بيتر​


*كلام جميل وكلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه*
*البيت بيتك وانت حر فيه*
*ولازم ينضف من الفلوس *
*وطبعا شغلهم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*امااااااااااااااااااااااال *
*يقعدوا من غير شغل*
*دا حتى حراااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*شكرا سيزار*​


----------



## mero_engel (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ب*ص يا بيتر انا لو شفتهم مش عارفه ايه رد فعلي يمكن تجيلي ساكته قلبيه ساعتها*
*لكن لو ربنا نفخ في صورتي وعيشت *
*اول حاجه هعملها هشيل شويه منهم ليه اخبيهم في الدولاب والباقي هعمل نفي بقي صاحب امانه واوديهم للبوليس وهما هيدوني مكافاه وهبقي برضه امي طلعت بقرشين حلوين*
*يا بني صدقني القناعه كنز لا يفني*
*وانا مش طماعه:dntknw:*
*هخد منهم ب مليون ونصف*
*مصروف ليا*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



mero_engel قال:


> ب*ص يا بيتر انا لو شفتهم مش عارفه ايه رد فعلي يمكن تجيلي ساكته قلبيه ساعتها*
> 
> *لكن لو ربنا نفخ في صورتي وعيشت *
> *اول حاجه هعملها هشيل شويه منهم ليه اخبيهم في الدولاب والباقي هعمل نفي بقي صاحب امانه واوديهم للبوليس وهما هيدوني مكافاه وهبقي برضه امي طلعت بقرشين حلوين*
> ...


*بجد قنوعه*
*المليون ونص يعملوا ايه الايام دى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



BITAR قال:


> *يا فيبى المكافاءه 10 %  من المبلغ مش التلت *
> 
> *ياسيدى اى فلوس وخلاص​**راجعى نفسك تانى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*يااااااه يا بيتر انت قديم اوى من ايام الفوازير انا عايزة اعرف رد فعلك انت وفى الايام اللى مفيهاش فوازير ههههههههههههه*


----------



## mena_3m (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

انا كل اللى هعمله هو انى 



هقول لنفسى 

اعمل ايه اعمل ايه
اه فكره هدفع العشور علشان ربنا يبارك 
والشيطان ميلعبش بدماغى


واتهنى بالباقى:t14:​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ياااااااااااااااه ولا الحوجة ل طاقية الآخفه


----------



## fayse_f (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هفتكر ان ده برنامج الكميرا الخفيه وان ده مجرد حركه 
شكرا علي الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



mena_3m قال:


> انا كل اللى هعمله هو انى ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*دى فكره هايله*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يهنيك*

​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



adryano قال:


> ياااااااااااااااه ولا الحوجة ل طاقية الآخفه


*جبت من الاخر يا adryano*
*بلاش وجع دماغ *
*طاقيه اخفة ايه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



fayse_f قال:


> هفتكر ان ده برنامج الكميرا الخفيه وان ده مجرد حركه
> شكرا علي الموضوع الرب يباركك


*ربنا يسامحك ياابراهيم نصر*
*خليت الناس تشك فى كل حاجه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *يااااااه يا بيتر انت قديم اوى من ايام الفوازير انا عايزة اعرف رد فعلك انت وفى الايام اللى مفيهاش فوازير ههههههههههههه*


*على فكره يا فيبى انا قديم قوى *
*وقربوا يغيرونى*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*عايزه تعرفى اعمل ايه*
*هطلع سلسله المفاتيح*
*وطلع منها مفتاح الشقه *
*واعطى المفتاح لصاحب المنزل*
*علشان انا ساكن ايجار جديد *
*ورهواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *
*على بيت العيله*
*ويادار ما دخلك شر*
*لان*
*المال اصل كل الشرور*​


----------



## fullaty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



BITAR قال:


> *على فكره يا فيبى انا قديم قوى *
> *وقربوا يغيرونى*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *عايزه تعرفى اعمل ايه*
> ...





*:sami6:

بجد رد مفحم ميرسى على الكبسه دى يا بيتر 

وعلى فكره انت مش قديم اوى لاحسن تكون زعلت ههههههههههه*​


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

الحمد لله على اللى احنا فيه


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *:sami6:*​
> 
> 
> *بجد رد مفحم ميرسى على الكبسه دى يا بيتر *​
> ...


*لا صدقينى انا لم اقصد الكبسه السعوديه*
*كان قصدى الكبيبه اللبنانيه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وبالمناسبه انا من عواجيز الفرح*
*قصدى المنتدى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> الحمد لله على اللى احنا فيه


*صح *
*على رأى المثل *
*القناعه كنز ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## christ my lord (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*هما يجوا كام يعنى :smil12:*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



يوساب قال:


> *هما يجوا كام يعنى :smil12:*​


*ممكن نعد سوا*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## christ my lord (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



BITAR قال:


> *ممكن نعد سوا*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههه*​


 

*يلا بينا نعد .. المهم انك انت فاضى ؟ :smil15:*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



يوساب قال:


> *يلا بينا نعد .. المهم انك انت فاضى ؟ :smil15:*​


*انت فهمت غلط *
*هههههههههههههه*
*انا هعد الرجاله الى داخله تعد*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هتجيلى سكتة قلبية


----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هتجيلى سكتة قلبية


*انا عندى استعداد الغى المشاركه يا مايكل وميجيش ليك *
*سكته قلبية*
*ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## cobcob (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

طبعا اول ما هاشوف المنظر هاتخض واصحى
عشان ده حلم
ولو كملت نوم ممكن اعصابى تنهار واحصل مايكل فى موضوع السكتة القلبية


----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



cobcob قال:


> طبعا اول ما هاشوف المنظر هاتخض واصحى
> عشان ده حلم
> ولو كملت نوم ممكن اعصابى تنهار واحصل مايكل فى موضوع السكتة القلبية


*ليه التشائم ده*
*ياعم cobcob *
*كمل الحلم*
*الفلوس فى الحلم *
*خيييييييييييييييييييييير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

هيغمن عليا على طول


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

كل اللى انا هاعمله ها اعمل زى على بابا دهب يقوت مرجان




احمدك يا رب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كل اللى انا هاعمله ها اعمل زى على بابا دهب يقوت مرجان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*نسيتى*
*افتح *
*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*سمسم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا عى المرور يا نيفين ثروت*​


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

_*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بالتاكيد دية مش شقتها طبعا 
يا اما بقة همة اخدوا العفش و حطوا مكانة فلوووووووس​*_


----------



## eman88 (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ساعتها راح احس حالي مجنونة اتأكد انو حلم مش اكثر 
اه لو حقيقة هلشغلة  ما بخلي شغلات وبسد ديوني :smil12:


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هيغمن عليا على طول


*نجهز بصله*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه​*_
> _*لا بالتاكيد دية مش شقتها طبعا *_
> 
> _*يا اما بقة همة اخدوا العفش و حطوا مكانة فلوووووووس *_​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى المقصود*
*غيرو العفش بمكانة فلوووووووووووووووووووووس*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



eman88 قال:


> ساعتها راح احس حالي مجنونة اتأكد انو حلم مش اكثر
> اه لو حقيقة هلشغلة ما بخلي شغلات وبسد ديوني :smil12:


*ايه *
*فى*
*ايه*
*هى ديونك*
*قد ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

انا لو دخلت البيت ولقيت الفلوس دى كلها مش عارف هفضل طبيعى ولا هتجنن ولا يحصلى ايه بالظبط


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*اهم حاجة يا مايكل انها تكون موجودة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا حقف تلت اربع ساعات على ما استوعب الموقف
وبعدين























مش حفهم حاجة بردو

بس على فكرة الصورة دى متاخدة من بيتنا ههههههههههههههه
انتو وصلتلكو ازاى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

طبعا انا لو كدة 
هسافر على طول واشترى بيهم اكل بس هستمر على حالى المبهدل قدام الناس 
اصلك عارف الحكومة  هتقوالى من اين لك هذا 
وسين وجيم على ايه 
بس اكيد انا كنت عريانة وانا نايمة 
انا هربط البطنية بعد كدة كويس فى السرير 
علشان الدنيا برد
بس كلام فى سروك انا هقوم اعمل نفسى بمشى وانا نايمة وارمى البطاطين وانام 
عشان احلم ببقية الشقة


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طبعا حقف تلت اربع ساعات على ما استوعب الموقف*
> *وبعدين*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ملعوبه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> طبعا انا لو كدة
> هسافر على طول واشترى بيهم اكل بس هستمر على حالى المبهدل قدام الناس
> اصلك عارف الحكومة هتقوالى من اين لك هذا
> وسين وجيم على ايه
> ...


*اكل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كملى باقى الشقة*
*علشان تحلى بعد الاكل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

اكيد اساعد وطني العراق لكي ولو قلي ايلملم جراحهو  و الدمار الذي حل به


صلو من اجل العراقplease​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*

ربنا معاكم 
ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ممكن اعرف رد فعلكم*



amjad-ri قال:


> اكيد اساعد وطني العراق لكي ولو قلي ايلملم جراحهو و الدمار الذي حل به​
> 
> 
> 
> صلو من اجل العراقplease​


*نحن نصلى دائما ليعود السلام الى العراق ولبنان وفلسطين*​


----------

